# New and unusual bed designs



## NancyNGA (Nov 18, 2016)

The Rocking Bed.  Comes with trash cans (or are those lampshades )






Giant Brush Bed






Knit Bed






Hamburger Bed






Vertical Bed (I'd like to try this one!)







More Here


----------



## Carla (Nov 18, 2016)

How unusual. A lot of novel ideas, for sure. I would like the therapy bed with the closing curtain and white noise! Some of the others would be nice for lounging, but some might be a little difficult for serious sleeping. Very creative though and fun.


----------



## jujube (Nov 18, 2016)

I was kind of taken with the "nest bed".....now if I could only get my mother to bring me food while I was lounging around in it....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 19, 2016)

DOG BED RAMP...this is such a great idea for smaller & older dogs!
.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2016)

Heck, Ken. I would use it. 
The dog can jump up.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 19, 2016)

I like the rocking bed. Maybe it would feel like the pleasure of sleeping on a small boat.


----------

